# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  مصر :احكام نقض في تقارير مكتب الخبراء

## سالي جمعة

احكام نقض في تقارير مكتب الخبراء 
الحكم رقم 62
الصادر بجلسة يوم 17/01/2000
سنة 69ق
بشأن: قضت محكمة النقض المصرية بأن : محكمة الموضوع سلطتها فى الأخذ بتقرير الخبير لاقتناعها بصحة أسبابه شرطه أن تكون أدلة الخبير فى تقريره لها أصل ثابت فى الأوراق وتؤدى إلى ما رتبه عليها أخذها بالتقرير محمولاً علـى أسبابه مؤداه أنها لم تجد فى المطاعن الموجهة إليه ما يستحق الرد عليه بأكثر مما تضمنه التقرير .
وقالت المحكمة فى أسباب هذا الطعن : محكمة الموضوع سلطتها فى الأخذ بتقرير الخبير لاقتناعها بصحة أسبابه شرطه أن تكون أدلة الخبير فى تقريره لها أصل ثابت فى الأوراق وتؤدى إلى ما رتبه عليها أخذها بالتقرير محمولاً علـى أسبابه مؤداه أنها لم تجد فى المطاعن الموجهة إليه ما يستحق الرد عليه بأكثر مما تضمنه التقرير 
• الطعن رقم 62 لسنة 69 ق جلسة 17/1/2000 ونقض جلسة 28/10/1996 س47 ج2 ص1206 مدنى

الحكم رقم 3454
الصادر بجلسة يوم 08/02/2000
سنة 68ق
بشأن: قضت محكمة النقض المصرية بأن : لمحكمة الموضوع السلطة التامة فى تحصيل فهم الواقع فى الدعوى وتقدير الأدلة والأخذ بما تطمئن إليه من تقارير الخبراء دون رقابة محكمة النقض متى أقام قضاءها على أسباب سائغة أخذها بتقرير الخبير والإحالة فى بيان أسباب حكمها إليه والذى لا يؤدى إلى النتيجة التى انتهى إليها ولا يصلح رداً على دفاع جوهرى للخصوم قصور.
وقالت المحكمة فى أسباب هذا الطعن : لمحكمة الموضوع السلطة التامة فى تحصيل فهم الواقع فى الدعوى وتقدير الأدلة والأخذ بما تطمئن إليه من تقارير الخبراء دون رقابة محكمة النقض متى أقام قضاءها على أسباب سائغة أخذها بتقرير الخبير والإحالة فى بيان أسباب حكمها إليه والذى لا يؤدى إلى النتيجة التى انتهى إليها ولا يصلح رداً على دفاع جوهرى للخصوم قصور
• الطعن رقم 3454 لسنة 68 ق جلسة 8/2/2000 مدنى
• الطعن رقم675 لسنة 68 ق جلسة 14/12/ 1999 ونقض جلسة 15/6/1993 س44 ج2 ص686 مدنى

الحكم رقم 5511
الصادر بجلسة يوم 12/06/2000
سنة 62ق
بشأن: قضت محكمة النقض المصرية بأن : عمل الخبير استقلال محكمة الموضوع بتقديره محمولاً على أسبابه عدم التزامها بالرد استقلالاً على الطعون الموجهة إليه .

وقالت المحكمة فى أسباب هذا الطعن : عمل الخبير استقلال محكمة الموضوع بتقديره محمولاً على أسبابه عدم التزامها بالرد استقلالاً على الطعون الموجهة إليه 
• الطعن رقم 5511 لسنة 62 ق جلسة 12/6/2000 ونقض جلسة 30/3/1994 س45 ج1 ص584 مدنى









الحكم رقم 5511
الصادر بجلسة يوم 12/06/2000
سنة 62ق
بشأن: قضت محكمة النقض المصرية بأن : التزام الخبير بـأداء عمله على وجه محدد خضوع عمله ومدى كفايته لتقدير محكمة الموضوع .
وقالت المحكمة فى أسباب هذا الطعن : التزام الخبير بـأداء عمله على وجه محدد خضوع عمله ومدى كفايته لتقدير محكمة الموضوع 
• الطعن رقم 5511 لسنة 62 ق جلسة 12/6/2000 ونقض جلسة 30/3/1994 س45 ج1 ص584 مدنى

الحكم رقم 1454
الصادر بجلسة يوم 07/08/2000
سنة 60ق
بشأن: قضت محكمة النقض المصرية بأن : إطراح محكمة الاستئناف لتقرير الخبير المتخذ عماداً لقضاء الدرجة الأولى وإلغاؤها لحكمه تعويل الحكم المطعون فيه على تقرير اللجنة الفنية المنتدبة من النيابة العامة من خبراء البنك المركزى المصرى بعد اقتناعه بسلامته وإقامة قضائه على أسباب سائغة النعى عليه لا أساس له .
وقالت المحكمة فى أسباب هذا الطعن : إطراح محكمة الاستئناف لتقرير الخبير المتخذ عماداً لقضاء الدرجة الأولى وإلغاؤها لحكمه تعويل الحكم المطعون فيه على تقرير اللجنة الفنية المنتدبة من النيابة العامة من خبراء البنك المركزي المصري بعد اقتناعه بسلامته وإقامة قضائه على أسباب سائغة النعى عليه لا أساس له .
• الطعون أرقام 1454 ، 1523 ، 1637 لسنة 60 ق جلسة 7/8/2000 ونقض جلسة 28/10/1996 س47 ج2 س1206 .

الحكم رقم 1454
الصادر بجلسة يوم 07/08/2000
سنة 60ق
بشأن: قضت محكمة النقض المصرية بأن : إعراض الحكم المطعون فيه عن تقرير الخبير المندوب من محكمة الدرجة وعدم التعويل عليه مؤداه عدم المحاجاة بما تضمنه .
وقالت المحكمة فى أسباب هذا الطعن : إعراض الحكم المطعون فيه عن تقرير الخبير المندوب من محكمة الدرجة وعدم التعويل عليه مؤداه عدم المحاجاة بما تضمنه .
• الطعون أرقام 1454 ، 1523 ، 1637 لسنة 60 ق جلسة 7/8/2000 ونقض جلسة 28/10/199 س47 ج2 س1206 .

الحكم رقم 1454
الصادر بجلسة يوم 07/08/2000
سنة 60ق
بشأن: قضت محكمة النقض المصرية بأن : محكمة الموضوع لها أن تستنبط القرينة التى تعتمد عليها من أى تحقيق قضائى أو إدارى استنادها إلى تقرير خبير مودع فى دعوى أخرى شرطه تقديم صورته وإيداعها ملف الدعوى .
وقالت المحكمة فى أسباب هذا الطعن : محكمة الموضوع لها أن تستنبط القرينة التى تعتمد عليها من أى تحقيق قضائى أو إدارى استنادها إلى تقرير خبير مودع فى دعوى أخرى شرطه تقديم صورته وإيداعها ملف الدعوى• 
الطعون أرقام 1454 ، 1523 ، 1637 لسنة 60 ق جلسة 7/8/2000 ونقض جلسة 26/2/1995 س46 ج1 ص445 .



الحكم رقم 561
الصادر بجلسة يوم 27/12/1983
سنة 42ق
بشأن: قضت محكمة النقض المصرية بأن : تقرير الخبير عنصر من عناصر الاثبات ودليل مطروح فى الدعوى استقلال محكمة الموضوع بتقديره متى اقامت قضاءها على أسباب سائغة
وقالت المحكمة فى أسباب الطعن : المقرر ان تقرير الخبير المنتدب فى الدعوى لا يعدو ان يكون عنصرا من عناصر الاثبات ودليلا مطروحا على محكمة الموضوع التى لها تقديره بلا معقب عليها فى ذلك 
• الطعنان رقما 561 ، 562 لسنة 42 ق جلسة 27/12/1983 س 34 ص 1948 .

الحكم رقم 1130
الصادر بجلسة يوم 25/01/1956
سنة 25ق
بشأن: قضت محكمة النقض المصرية بأن : تقدير رأى الخبراء والفصل فيما يوجه الى تقاريرهم من اعتراضات موضوعى
وقالت المحكمة فى أسباب الطعن : الأمر فى تقدير رأى الخبراء والفصل فيما يوجه إلى تقاريرهم من اعتراضات مما يختص به قاضى الموضوع وله فى حدود سلطته التقديرية أن يأخذ بما يطمئن إليه منها 
• الطعن رقم 1130 لسنة 25 ق جلسة 25/1/1956 س 7 ص 81 مدنى
• الطعن رقم 759 لسنة 25 ق جلسة 7/2/1956 س 7 ص 142 مدنى
• الطعن رقم 1235 لسنة 25 ق جلسة 14/2/1956 س 7 ص 178 مدنى

الحكم رقم 698
الصادر بجلسة يوم 17/12/1984
سنة 49ق
بشأن: قضت محكمة النقض المصرية بأن : أستناد الحكم الى تقرير خبير مقدم فى دعوى سابقة مضمومة للدعوى الحالية لا عيب
وقالت المحكمة فى أسباب الطعن : لا يعيب الحكم استناده إلى تقرير خبير مقدم فى دعوى سابقة مضمومة للدعوى الحالية ذلك ان هذا التقرير اصبح ورقة من اوراق الدعوى يتناضل كل خصم فى دلالتها 
• الطعن رقم 698 لسنة 49 ق جلسة 17/12/1984 س 35 ص 2135 مدنى
الحكم رقم 240
الصادر بجلسة يوم 15/12/1955
سنة 22ق
بشأن: قضت محكمة النقض المصرية بأن : عدم تقيد المحكمة برأى الخبير وبحسب الحكم أن يتناول فى أسبابه الرد على ما جاء بتقرير الخبير
وقالت المحكمة فى أسباب الطعن : 246 لمحكمة الموضوع إذا ندبت خبيرا الا تكون مقيدة برأيه طبقا للمادة من قانون المرافعات وبحسب الحكم أن يكون قد تناول فى أسبابه الرد على ما جاء بتقرير الخبير 
• الطعن رقم 240 لسنة 22 ق جلسة 15/12/1955 مدنى






الحكم رقم 1035
الصادر بجلسة يوم 28/11/1983
سنة 49ق
بشأن: قضت محكمة النقض المصرية بأن : رأى الخبير عنصر من عناصر الاثبات خضوعه لتقدير محكمة الموضوع دون معقب ما يثار بشأن سلامة الأسس التى بنى عليها تقريره جدل موضوعى لا تجوز اثارته امام محكمة النقض
وقالت المحكمة فى أسباب الطعن : لما كان المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن رأى الخبير لا يعدو كونه دليلا فى الدعوى يخضع لتقدير قاضى الموضوع دون معقب عليه فى ذلك وكان يبين من الحكم الابتدائى الذى أيده الحكم المطعون فيه وأخذ بأسبابه أنه اعتمد ما انتهى إليه الخبير فى تقريره من أن الرسالة محل النزاع سلمت للطاعنة كاملة وسليمة للأسباب التى أوردها والتى اطمأنت إليها المحكمة ، وهو ما يكفى لحمل قضائه فى هذا الخصوص ، فان ما تثيره الطاعنة بعد ذلك بشأن سلامة الأسس التى بنى عليها الخبير تقريره لا يعدو أن يكون جدلا موضوعيا فيما لمحكمة الموضوع من سلطة تقدير الدليل مما لا تجوز إثارته أمام محكمة النقض 
• الطعن رقم 1035 لسنة 49 ق جلسة 28/11/1983 س 34 ص 1715 مدنى

الحكم رقم 878
الصادر بجلسة يوم 26/12/1984
سنة 49ق
بشأن: قضت محكمة النقض المصرية بأن : تقرير الخبير دليل من ادلة الدعوى خضوعه لتقرير محكمة الموضوع اخذها به محكمولا على أسبابه عدم التزامها بالرد استقلالا على المطعون الموجه اليه
وقالت المحكمة فى أسباب الطعن : من المقرر وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة ان الهبة التى يشترط فيها المقابل لا تعتبر من التبرعات المحضة وان التبرع بتقديم عقار لجهة ادارية لاقامة مشروع ذى نفع عام على ان تتحمل الإرادة بقيمة النفقات واقامة المشروع لا يعتبر عقد هبة يخضع للأحكام المقررة فى القانون المدنى من وجوب افراغه فى ورقة رسمية ، وانما تعتبر عقدا اداريا تضيق عليه الأحكام والقواعد الخاصة بالعقود الادارية 
• الطعن رقم 878 لسنة 49 ق جلسة 26/12/1984 س 35 ص 2227 مدنى

الحكم رقم 431
الصادر بجلسة يوم 22/12/1975
سنة 41ق
بشأن: قضت محكمة النقض المصرية بأن : تقدير عمل الخبير والموازنة بين الأدلة من سلطة محكمة الموضوع
وقالت المحكمة فى أسباب الطعن : لمحكمة الموضوع السلطة فى تقدير عمل الخبير وفى الموازنة بين الأدلة التى تقدم فى الدعوى للأخذ بما تطمئن إليه واطراح ما عداه منها ما دامت تقيم قضاءها على أسباب سائغة 
• الطعن رقم 431 لسنة 41 ق جلسة 22/12/1975 س 26 ص 1646 مدنى


الحكم رقم 333
الصادر بجلسة يوم 02/06/1955
سنة 21ق
بشأن: قضت محكمة النقض المصرية بأن : عدم التزام المحكمة برأى الخبير
وقالت المحكمة فى أسباب الطعن : المحكمة غير ملزمة بالأخذ برأى الخبير ؛ ذلك أن هذا الرأى لا يعدو أن يكون عنصرا من عناصر الاثبات التى تخضع لتقديرها 
• الطعن رقم 333 لسنة 21 ق جلسة 2/6/1955 مدنى

الحكم رقم 2147
الصادر بجلسة يوم 26/12/1988
سنة 53ق
بشأن: قضت محكمة النقض المصرية بأن : تقدير عمل أهل الخبرة والموازنة بين تقارير الخبراء والأخذ بأحدها دون الآخر سلطة محكمة الموضوع دون معقب
وقالت المحكمة فى أسباب الطعن : تقدير عمل أهل الخبرة والموزانة بين تقارير الخبراء والأخذ بأحدها دون الآخر هو مما تستقل به محكمة الموضوع دون معقب 
• الطعن رقم 2147 لسنة 53 ق جلسة 26/12/1988 س 39 ص 1429 مدنى


الحكم رقم 130
الصادر بجلسة يوم 26/05/1970
سنة 36ق
بشأن: قضت محكمة النقض المصرية بأن : لمحكمة الموضوع تقدير رأى الخبير ولو فى مسألة فنية دون الاستعانة برأى خبير آخر طلب ندب خبير مرجح جدل موضوعى عدم جواز اثارته أمام محكمة النقض
وقالت المحكمة فى أسباب الطعن : تقدير محكمة الموضوع لعمل الخبير هو وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة مما يدخل فى سلطتها الموضوعية ، ولها باعتبارها الخبير الأعلى أن تقدر رأى الخبير ولو فى مسألة فنية دون حاجة إلى الاستعانة برأى خبير آخر ، ما دامت هى لم تر لزوما لاتخاذ هذا الاجراء دون أن يعد ذلك منها اخلالا بحق الدفاع لما كان ذلك ، وكان ما يثيره الطاعن بشأن التفات المحكمة عن القرائن التى ساقها لتبرير طلبه لندب خبير مرجح بين التقريرين المقدمين ، لا يعدو أن يكون جدلا موضوعيا فى سلطة المحكمة الموضوعية مما لا يصح إثارته أمام محكمة النقض 
• الطعن رقم 130 لسنة 36 ق جلسة 26/5/1970 س 21 ص 908 مدنى

الحكم رقم 199
الصادر بجلسة يوم 20/11/1973
سنة 38ق
بشأن: قضت محكمة النقض المصرية بأن : التحقيق الصالح لاتخاذه سندا للحكم هو ما يجرى وفقا للأحكام التي رسمها القانون لشهادة الشهود عدم اعتبار ما يجريه الخبير من سماع الشهود تحقيقا علة ذلك
وقالت المحكمة فى أسباب الطعن : التحقيق الذى يصح اتخاذه سندا أساسيا للحكم انما هو الذى يجرى وفقا للأحكام التى رسمها القانون لشهادة الشهود فى المادة 189 وما بعدها من قانون المرافعات السابق المقابلة للمادة 68 وما بعدها من قانون الاثبات تلك الأحكام التى تقضى بأن التحقيق يحصل أمام المحكمة ذاتها أو بمعرفة قاض تندبه لذلك ، وتوجب أن يحلف الشاهد اليمين إلى غير ذلك من الضمانات المختلفة التى تكفل حسن سير التحقيق توصلا إلى الحقيقة أما ما يجريه الخبير من سماع الشهود ولو أنه يكون بناء على ترخيص من المحكمة لا يعد تحقيقا بالمعني المقصود ، إذ هو مجرد اجراء ليس الغرض منه الا أن يستهدي به الخبير فى أداء مهمته 
• الطعن رقم 199 لسنة 38 ق جلسة 20/5/1973 س 24 ص 1114 مدنى






الحكم رقم 333
الصادر بجلسة يوم 07/05/1974
سنة 38ق
بشأن: قضت محكمة النقض المصرية بأن : عدم التزام المحكمة بالأخذ برأى مخالف لما انتهت إليه من صحة الامضاء المدعى بتزويره علة ذلك
وقالت المحكمة فى أسباب الطعن : من المقرر فى قضاء محكمة النقض أنه إذا اقتنعت المحكمة المدعى أمامها بالتزوير مما استبانته من الأدلة بأن الامضاء المدعى بتزويرها صحيحة ، فان لها أن لا تأخذ برأي أهل الخبرة المخالف لما انتهت إليه ، إذ أن هذا الرأى لا يعدو أن يكون عنصرا من عناصر الاثبات التى تقدم لتكون المحكمة فيها رأيا فى الدعوى ، فإذا هى لم تطمئن إليه كان لها أن تطرحه كأى دليل آخر ، ولا يكون واجبا عليها قانونا أن تفنده بأسباب صريحة ما دام بيانها للأسباب التى تعتمد عليها يغنى 
• الطعن رقم 333 لسنة 38 ق جلسة 7/5/1974 س 25 ص 813 مدنى

الحكم رقم 876
الصادر بجلسة يوم 30/10/1989
سنة 54ق
بشأن: قضت محكمة النقض المصرية بأن : تقرير رأى الخبير وفهم الواقع فى الدعوى من سلطة قاضى الموضوع حسبه أن يقيم قضاءه على أسباب سائغة تكفى لحمله عدم الزامه بتتبع حجج الخصوم والرد عليها استقلالا
وقالت المحكمة فى أسباب الطعن : المقرر - فى قضاء هذه المحكمة - ان رأى الخبير لا يعدو أن يكون دليلا فى الدعوى يخضع لتقدير قاضى الموضوع دون معقب عليه فى ذلك وأن لقاضى الموضوع سلطة تحصيل فهم الواقع فى الدعوى طالما له سنده وكان لاخروج فيه على الثابت بالأوراق ويحسبه أن يبين الحقيقة التى أقتنع بها وأن يقيم قضاءه على أسباب سائغة تكفى لحمله ، ولا عليه بعد ذلك أن يتتبع الخصوم فى مختلف أقوالهم وحججهم وطلباتهم ويرد استقلالا على كل قول ، أو طلب أثاروه مادام قيام الحقيقة التى أقتنع بها واورد دليلها فيها الرد الضمنى المسقط لتلك الأقوال والحجج والطلبات 
• الطعن رقم 876 لسنة 54 ق جلسة 30/10/1989 س 40 ص 856 ع 2 مدنى

الحكم رقم 19
الصادر بجلسة يوم 03/11/1976
سنة 45ق
بشأن: قضت محكمة النقض المصرية بأن : لمحكمة الموضوع تقدير القواعد التدليلية لتقرير الخبير حقها فى الجزم بما لم يقطع به طالما أن المسألة المطروحة ليست من المسائل الفنية البحت
وقالت المحكمة فى أسباب الطعن : لمحكمة الموضوع كامل الحرية فى تقدير القوة التدليلية لتقارير الخبراء المقدمة فى الدعوى والجزم بما لم يقطع به الخبير فى تقريره متي كانت وقائع الدعوى قد أيدت ذلك وأكدته لديها وتستطيع بنفسها أن تشق طريقها لابداء الرأى فيها طالما أن المسألة المطروحة ليست من المسائل الفنية البحت ، وبالتالى فان الحكم المطعون فيه يكون فى مطلق حقه إذ هو أدخل زمان تكرار الاستعمال ضمن الفترة التى استغرقتها الحياة الزوجية 
• الطعن رقم 19 لسنة 45 ق جلسة 3/11/1976 س 27 ص 1516 مدنى







الحكم رقم 277
الصادر بجلسة يوم 26/11/1973
سنة 38ق
بشأن: قضت محكمة النقض المصرية بأن : محاضر أعمال الخبير من أوراق الدعوى ما يثبت فيها من دفاع يعتبر دفاع معروضا على المحكمة علة ذلك تقرير المحكمة بخلو أوراق الدعوى من دفاع جوهرى رغم ابدائه أمام الخبير واغفالها بحثه مخالفة للثابت بالأوراق
وقالت المحكمة فى أسباب الطعن : لما كانت المادة 236 من قانون المرافعات السابق الذى يحكم الدعوى توجب على الخبير دعوة الخصوم للحضور أمامه لابداء دفاعهم فى الدعوى وكانت محاضر أعماله تعتبر من أوراقها وكل ما يثبت فيها من دفاع للخصوم يعتبر دفاعا معروضا على المحكمة ، فانه إذا كان الدفاع عن الطاعنة قد تمسك بمحضر أعمال الخبير بأن عقد الشركة محل النزاع صوري ، قصد به حرمان موكلته من حقوقها فى الميراث ، وأقامت المحكمة حكمها على أن أوراق الدعوى قد خلت من التمسك بصورية هذا العقد ، ولا يحق لها من تلقاء نفسها أن تثير دفاعا لم يتمسك به الخصوم ، فان هذا الذي قررته المحكمة يخالف الثابت فى محضر أعمال الخبير ، وقد جرها إلى عدم الأخذ بنتيجة التحقيق الذى أجرته ، وبذلك تكون قد حجبت نفسها عن بحث دفاع الطاعنة ، وهو دفاع جوهري يتغير به ان صح ، وجه للرأي فى الدعوى مما يعيب حكمها 
• الطعن رقم 277 لسنة 38 ق جلسة 26/11/1973 س 24 ص 1142 مدنى

الحكم رقم 1844
الصادر بجلسة يوم 24/10/1938
سنة 8ق
بشأن: قضت محكمة النقض المصرية بأن : للقاضى مطلق الحق فى تقدير ما يدلي به الخبراء من آراء حقه فى اقامة قضائه ببطلان العقد لعته المنصرف على ما يطمئن إليه من شهادة الشهود والقرائن ولو كانت مخالفة لرأى الطبيب
وقالت المحكمة فى أسباب الطعن : الطبيب ليس هو الذى يعطى الوصف القانونى للحالة المرضية التى يشاهدها بل الشأن فى ذلك للقاضى الذى يملك أن يقيم قضاءه ببطلان العقود لعته المتصرف على ما يطمئن إليه من شهادة الشهود والقرائن ، ولو كانت مخالفة لرأى الطبيب ، إذ للقاضى مطلق الحق فى تقدير ما يدلي به الخبراء من آراء 
• الطعن رقم 53 و 57 لسنة 38 ق جلسة 1/1/1974 س 25 ص 92 مدنى

الحكم رقم 27
الصادر بجلسة يوم 04/02/1975
سنة 40ق
بشأن: قضت محكمة النقض المصرية بأن : استناد الحكم الى تقرير مقدم فى دعوى سابقة مضمومة للدعوى الحالية لا عيب
وقالت المحكمة فى أسباب الطعن : لا يعيب الحكم استناده إلى تقرير الخبير قبل أن يفصل فى دعوى الحساب دعوى سابقة ذلك أن هذه الدعوى كانت مضمومة إلى ملف الدعوى الحالية فأصبح هذا التقرير ورقة من أوراقها يتناضل كل خصم فى دلالتها 
• الطعن رقم 27 لسنة 40 ق جلسة 4/2/1975 س 26 ص 323 مدنى







الحكم رقم 1393
الصادر بجلسة يوم 19/03/1986
سنة 49ق
بشأن: قضت محكمة النقض المصرية بأن : تقرير الخبير عنصر من عناصر الاثبات فى الدعوى استقلالا محكمة الموضوع بتقديره بلا معقب شرطه
وقالت المحكمة فى أسباب الطعن : تقرير الخبير ليس الا عنصرا من عناصر الاثبات فى الدعوى يخضع كغيره من الأدلة لتقدير محكمة الموضوع بدون معقب عليها من محكمة النقض ، ولها ان تأخذ ببعضه وتطرح بعضه الاخر بل لها أن تطرحه كلية وتأخذ بما يطمئن إليه وجدانها من أوراق الدعوى وحسبها أن تقيم قضاءها على أسباب سائغة 
• الطعن رقم 1393 لسنة 49 ق جلسة 19/3/1986 س 37 ص 338 مدنى

الحكم رقم 65
الصادر بجلسة يوم 15/02/1940
سنة 9ق
بشأن: قضت محكمة النقض المصرية بأن : عدم جواز الاعتماد على دليل مستمد من تقرير رأت المحكمة عدم الأخذ به وعلى الأخص إذا كان هو الدليل الوحيد الذى أقيم عليه الحكم
وقالت المحكمة فى أسباب الطعن : إذا كان الحكم قد أقيم على دليل لا يصح الاستناد إليه قانونا يكون من المتعين نقضه فإذا كانت المحكمة قد رأت عدم الأخذ بالتقرير المقدم من الخبير المعين فى الدعوى للاعتبارات التى أوردتها فلا ينبغي لها أن تعتمد فى حكمها على دليل مستمد من هذا التقرير خصوصا إذا كان هذا الدليل واقعة ذكرها أحد الشهود للخبير على سبيل الرواية من غير يمين ، ولم يكن مراد الخبير من ايرادها سوى توكيد التقدير الذي انتهي إليه فى تقريره الذى لم تأخد هى به وعلي الأخص إذا كان اعتمادها على هذا الدليل لم يكن لمجرد تعزيز أدلة أخري بل كان هو وحده الذي أقامت حكمها عليه 
• الطعن رقم 65 لسنة 9 ق جلسة 15/2/1940 مدنى

----------

